

Analysis of Radio Frequency Identification (RFID) Chip - tech-e
http://witscience.org/analysis-of-radio-frequency-identification-rfid-chip-prevalence-in-3-discrete-united-states-populations/

======
swamp40
Satire with no trace of humor = evil.

